# Give my tank a better look?



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Im trying to give my tank a better look. It looks boring. Any ideas? And also background ideas. I like the mossy look, like the second picture, but have no idea how to do that.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

The second tank you've posted looks like a high tech planted tank. The "mossy look' is created by hemianthus callitrichoides (aka baby tears). You need strong lights, nutrient supplements and CO2 to pull that off usually. It also won't work with mbuna as the fish will eat the plants, among other challenges.

Assuming you want to keep the fish you have, I would paint the background black, add lots more rocks so they reach at least two thirds of the height of the tank and replace the substrate you have with sand.

What size is the tank?


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's a 60 gallon. 48 inches. You know, its funny because that's like exactly what I was thinking. What color sand do you recommend? I know pfs is the easiest to get to. I like the black sand but its way too expensive at pet stores and I don't know where to get blasting sand. Do you think that type of rocks I have would work or do I need a different type? And also, my husband won't let me paint the tank, do you think black poster board or something would work?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

If you want the tank to look natural a tan color sand is nice. White sand can look stark but it's a lot easier to find (that's what I have in all my tanks). I'm wary of blasting sand as it can be made of toxins that will do harm to fish. Lots of people use it though. The rocks you have look fine. You just need more of them if you want to keep mbuna.

Instead of painting the tank, you can use vinyl backing. Any LFS should carry it. Black poster board could work but does it tolerate getting wet?


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay great I'll go to the creek and get more rocks. I'll try the poster board and if it doesn't work I'll get it from a pet store. I didn't know that about the blasting sand, I'll stay away from it just in case. How do I clean the pfs to make it safe?


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh and also I saw that You're supposed to put Styrofoam or something under the rocks? I just have them on the glass now


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

A background can make a dramatic improvement. If paint is out of the question, I've had good results using double face tape or even velcro to secure opaque fabric backgrounds to the back rim of the tank. Paper backgrounds never seem to work for me without constantly hassling to tape down the sides.

I like the rocks you have. If you could add more to build up some height, or even make two piles instead of one long low pile I think you'd notice a big difference.

Also, do a quick search on "the rule of thirds" or the "golden mean." It can help you to create a natural focal point for your eyes to rest. Right now there are lots of distractions with cords, tubes, and high contrast colors.

If you guys aren't sure which way you want to go, start with a simple solid background--doesn't have to be fancy or permanent. Without all the distraction from behind the tank it will be easier to see where you want to go.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Play sand. Yes or no? The brand is pavestone.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Play sand is fine. It'll just need lots of cleaning. Also make sure your canister filter intake is about 4-5" above the substrate so it doesn't suck up sand.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

No need for styrofoam with those few rocks.

But if your going to stack high and heavy you definatly need it. It disperses the presure points. Glass can take allot! But it hates presure points.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

wortel87 said:


> No need for styrofoam with those few rocks.
> 
> But if your going to stack high and heavy you definatly need it. It disperses the presure points. Glass can take allot! But it hates presure points.


No need for styrofoam - as long as the rocks are on the base of the tank so fish can't undermine them you'll be fine. It goes without saying that the pile has to be stable too. The danger would be rocks falling into glass. If the rocks can't fall, there is no problem.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm going to be stacking my piles higher so It sounds like its probably a good idea to put something under them. I saw egg crate works best. Where do you get that?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

If you are convinced that you need something under the rocks, egg crate is available at most home centers, it is sold as a diffuser for florescent lights.

I'll stand by my previous post that it is not needed however.


----------



## mrlilfish90 (Apr 1, 2015)

I found "egg crate" light diffusers at home Depot around me. Seems like most home improvement stores like that carry them. Got a 2ft x 4ft piece of egg crate for about $13. Like nodima said it's probably not necessary but I started using them for support and so I don't worry about scratching my bottom glass. But unless you have a bunch of sand the egg crate puts limits on what you and your fish can do with terrain elevations like making substrate hills and undercutting rocks for hiding places. But at the same it can give u some added stability and security when your fish dig under your base stones as long as your stones are placed on the egg crate.


----------



## mike1983 (Dec 20, 2015)

If you're looking for a solid color background for now....

Con-Tact Brand Creative Covering Self-Adhesive Shelf and Drawer Liner, 18-Inches by 9-Feet, Black

That's what I got on amazon.com for $7.56 which works well. I have it blocking out my overflow. I'm able to peel it back to look inside and stick it back on with no problem. Stands up to water spilling over the side too. Doesnt leave a sticky residue either.


----------

